# PowerMac G5 sur internet. Linux est-il une solution ?



## ccciolll (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai un PowerMacG5 BiPro 1,8Ghz, 3 Go de ram.

Il tourne avec Leopard, sans souci pour utiliser xpress et les suites adobe.

Par contre, il tire la langue dès qu'il s'agit de naviguer sur internet. Limité à TenFourFox, pas de flash, etc Là je voulais mettre ThunderBird, je constate que, comme FFox, TBird a très très très rapidement cessé d'être développé pour powerPC et qu'il faudrait se coltiner une version TenFourBird si je veux utiliser autre chose que le vieux (et pourtant idéal à l'usage) MSEntourage 2004 qui plante de plus en plus régulièrement du fait des contenus « modernes » dans certains mails reçus.

Qqun m'a suggéré d'installer une session Ubuntu sur mon G5 pour toute la navigation internet et consultation mail, ce qui représente plus de 80% de l'utilisation de ce poste.

Qu'en dites-vous ? Rencontrerai-je moins de verrous artificiels sur le net en passant par un OS Ubuntu ? Pourrais-je retrouver l'usage de Firefox récents, de flash, etc ?


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2014)

Pour Flash, il faut s'interroger sur la mise à disposition de nouvelles versions de la part d'Adobe.
Personnellement, je vire Flash donc ça ne me dérange pas qu'il ne soit pas à jour.

Pour le reste, tout ce qui est standard et ouvert, ça ira sans doute encore quelque temps [la Ubuntu 14.04 aura du support jusqu'en 2017 : au-delà, j'ai un gros doute...]


----------



## macabee (30 Novembre 2014)

préférez-vous sur mac ppc ou intel ? Merci


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2014)

Sur Intel, XUbuntu est bien, Mint est pas mal aussi (basée sur la Ubuntu laquelle est basée sur Debian).


----------



## Invité (19 Juin 2015)

Je viens de tester à l'instant sur mon MiniG4@1,25GHz et 1Go de Ram avec un LiveCd de Ubuntu 12.04 que j'avais DL il y a un sacré moment.
Ca fonctionne toujours, j'ai lancé Firefox intégré, je suis allé sur YT. Ils me disent que le navigateur n'est pas supporté, qu'il faut installer des plug-in mais ça fonctionne.
Evidemment sur le Mini, c'est le proc qui pêche (et LiveCd), et c'est plus du diaporama avec du son, mais c'est nettement supérieur à la version Mac PPC.


----------

